# Comment fonctionne les téléchargements auto?



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai activé les téléchargement automatiques depuis les réglages du store sur mon iPad et iPhone, or, malgré tout si je télécharge une app sur l'iPhone elle ne se charge pas sur l'iPad comme indiqué.
Comment faire?
Ca marche chez vous?
Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas coché cette option mais je la comprends ainsi:
Quand tu branches ton iphone ou ton iPad sur le MAC les téléchargements des mises à niveau APPs dispo doivent se faire automatiquement.
Ce n'est pas ce qui se passe ?


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas coché cette option mais je la comprends ainsi:
> Quand tu branches ton iphone ou ton iPad sur le MAC les téléchargements des mises à niveau APPs dispo doivent se faire automatiquement.
> Ce n'est pas ce qui se passe ?



Oui ça fonctionne, mais uniquement pour les nouvelles applicages achetées.
Pour celles par exemple, qui se trouvent dans notre liste d'achat, elles ne se téléchargeront pas sur d'autres appareils.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Ah je vois, mais ce n'est pas le raisonnement qui est appliqué car en réalité tu peux dissocier chaque idevice et par exemple ne pas avoir sur chacun d'eux les mêmes Apps ce qui me semble une très bonne chose.
Et à ce moment là il faut décocher la synchro automatique des nouvelles Apps. ce qui te permettra donc de ne synchroniser sur chaque idevice que les nouvelles Apps qui l'intéressent.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Octobre 2011)

Donc si je sélectionne les téléchargements autos sur mon iPhone et décoche ceux de l'iPad, et bien si je télécharge une appli sur l'iPad elle sera automatiquement placée sur l'iPhone.

Mais à l'inverse, si je télécharge depuis l'iPhone, elle ne sera pas sur l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Mon raisonnement est lié à mon comportement:
Je ne télécharge jamais directement sur mes idevices mais toujours sur mon MAC avec itunes.
Du coup, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe réellement quand on télécharge depuis un iphone ou un ipad pour l'un ou l'autre et vice versa...
Je pense que si tu as décoché sur itunes la mise à jour automatique pour un de tes idevices, tout téléchargement pour l'autre idevice (que ce soit par l'idevice ou par itunes) ne sera pas chargé sur l'idevice où la mise à jour auto est décochée.


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui, depuis iTunes ou un appareil.
Je te remercie pour ces infos.


----------

